# Fisch oder Fleisch?.................



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

............ am Karfreitag?

Wie haltet ihrs?

Bei mir gibts zwar zum Frühstück Leberwurst, aber heute abend paniertes Dorschfilet mit Kartoffelsalat und selbstgemachter Zwiebel/Chili/Gurkenmayo..


----------



## Corinna68 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Da ja in diesem Jahr die Pinguine den Job Ostereier auszutragen übernommen haben,gibts Hasenbraten:m


----------



## belle-hro (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Mittach:

Dorsch in Sahnegratin mit Brokkoli und Blumenkohl


*für vollgesabberte Tastaturen übernehme ich keine Haftung* :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Grins - der war gut mitm Hasenbraten..


----------



## Jo-sch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Heute ist einer der wenigen Tage im Jahr, wo ich meine Frau etwas leichter zum Fischessen überreden kann.....:vik:


----------



## siloaffe (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Heute gibts Spießbraten und Sonntag Zander auf Zwiebeln. 
Ich hab mit den Religiösen Traditionen nix am Hut......


----------



## Case (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Jetzt wo Du das sagst....

Dann werd ich mir mal n Müsli ansetzen, und mir für Heute Abend gebackene Kartoffeln mit Salat wünschen.

Case


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Mittags gibts Schweinefilet, Spätzle und Pilzsoße. Abends
kommt Räucheraal und ebenfalls geräucherte Mefo auf den
Tisch.
Hat aber nichts mit Karfreitag zu tun.


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Heut gibt's ein grobes Stück Fleisch.
Werde mir eine gesunde Beilagenplatte aus Salat, kl. Kartoffeln, frischem Kaisergemüse machen, den Braten mit Ketchup verschlingen und die Beilagenplatte wie üblich morgen in die Biotonne schmeißen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Mein Pulled Pork ist seit heute früh 0600 im Smoker


----------



## Aurikus (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Bei Uns Daheim gibt's ne leckere Spanferkelschulter mit Klößen und Rotkohl!! Alles aber selbstverständlich selbst gemacht!!!


----------



## siloaffe (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Bei Uns Daheim gibt's ne leckere Spanferkelschulter mit Klößen und Rotkohl!! Alles aber selbstverständlich selbst gemacht!!!



Ich komm gleich mal auf nen "Kaffee" vorbei


----------



## GeorgeB (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Weder noch. Klassisch westfälisch. Struwen.


----------



## Aurikus (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ich komm gleich mal auf nen "Kaffee" vorbei




Hehehe.......mir läuft selbst auch schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Den traditionellen gebackenen Fränkischen Karpfen mit lauwarmen Karoffelsalat und dazu Eisbergsalat mit Rukula. Mit einem schönen trockenen fränkischen Silvaner oder ein Hefeweißbier. Danach einen selbergebrannten Pflaumen- oder Knackerli- oder Quitten- oder Kirschenschnaps. Schließlich soll der Fisch schwimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



> Schließlich soll der Fisch schwimmen.


Srimmt - bei mir gibts daher zum Essen farbig gebrannten Calvados von Bekannten aus Frankreich danach, einen venezolanischen Rum als Aperitif und zum Fisch nen weiß gekelterten Trollinger von alten Stöcken..


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Mein Pulled Pork ist seit heute früh 0600 im Smoker


Das riecht aber lecker! bis nach Norderstedt#h
Ich mache mir mal auf die schnelle einen Hamburger Labskaus
das ist mit Corned Beef und Rollmops.
Komme nachher mit frische Brötchen|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das riecht aber lecker! bis nach Norderstedt#h
> Ich mache mir mal auf die schnelle einen Hamburger Labskaus
> das ist mit Corned Beef und Rollmops.
> Komme nachher mit frische Brötchen|supergri



Ich habe zwar nicht viele Nachbarn, aber die die hier sind werden auch schon ganz fusselig.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Srimmt - bei mir gibts daher zum Essen farbig gebrannten Calvados von Bekannten aus Frankreich danach, einen venezolanischen Rum als Aperitif und zum Fisch nen weiß gekelterten Trollinger von alten Stöcken..



Ich muß heut noch fahren, ansonsten wäre das ein erwägenswerter Menüvorschlag- Karfreitag kann man ruhig schon mittag anfangen, Auferstehung ist dann am dritten Tage|supergri

Zum Essen, ich hab grad 'nen Hecht im Wurzelsud aufgesetzt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



> Auferstehung ist dann am dritten Tage


Sp isses.....


----------



## lifeofmyown (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Bei uns gibts es heute Hähnchen und morgen selbstgemachte Fischfrikadellen! #a


----------



## NickAdams (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Zum Frühstück frische Brötchen mit Wildlachs, zum Mittagessen Forelle blau mit Salzkartoffeln,

So long,

Nick


----------



## slowhand (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Da Karfreitag für mich nix weiter als einen freien Tag bedeutet und ich generell kein Fleisch esse, ist die Wahl recht eingeschränkt: Fisch oder keins von beidem.


----------



## Shortay (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Fleisch ! Und Tanzen gegen das bekackte Tanzverbot dieses bekackten Kirchenvereins ! -.- wo leben wir denn heute ?!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Wenn ich 364Tage im Jahr keinen Fisch esse, werd ich sicher nicht Karfreitag davon abweichen, weil irgendeine Sekte meint, das müsse so sein.

Schnitzel gibts.


----------



## diez (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Komme gerade vom Mc Donald...


----------



## Angelmati (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

@shortay

..na dann ab an die Arbeit und keinen freien vhristlichen Feiertag genießen. Spar dir diese respektlosen Kommentare


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Liebe Vegetarier jetzt heißt es stark sein 

Zweiter Anstrich! (mop)


----------



## Angelmati (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Was macht denn der Draht da?


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Das sind zwei. Einer misst die Temperatur im Fleisch, der andere im Garraum.
Edit: Gehört dazu,
http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/maver...edium=pla&utm_campaign=googlebase-pla-2012-02


----------



## Dr.Becks (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Bei mir gibts Schweinehals


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



diez schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Mc Donald...


 


Das Zeugs ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch.:q


----------



## fordfan1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Vorhin frisch geräucherte Forellen und heute Abend Schweinebraten mit Kräuterkruste.|supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Liebe Vegetarier jetzt heißt es stark sein
> 
> Zweiter Anstrich! (mop)


Das Grenzt an Körperverletzung
und ich brauche deine Gewürzmischung ABBA die ist ja mal wieder GEHEIM#q


----------



## Finke20 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

:vik:

Bei uns gab es zum Mittag Stampfkartoffeln und dazu eingelegten Brathering und gebratenen Hecht #6.


----------



## phirania (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Heut gibt's ein grobes Stück Fleisch.
> Werde mir eine gesunde Beilagenplatte aus Salat, kl. Kartoffeln, frischem Kaisergemüse machen, den Braten mit Ketchup verschlingen und die Beilagenplatte wie üblich morgen in die Biotonne schmeißen.



moin kati 
lass das mal nicht die leutches von PETA lesen,sonst kommen die vorbei und vergewaltigen deine biotonne...


----------



## Kotzi (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

@ Torsk 
Ist der Rub nach Meathead?


----------



## phirania (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

ach so bei mir gabs heute,hecht rot weiß.
chilly und knoby soße und dazu dillkartoffeln.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Der Rub ist nicht geheim, steht sogar im Netz 
http://www.grillsportverein.de/grillrezepte/rezept/MAGIC-DUST
Den Cayenne habe ich aber weg gelassen, mein Chilipulver hat schon Power genug.
Und der Knoblauch ist bei mir ein Mehl, finde ich besser als Granulat.

Der mop ist aus Öl, Bullseye, JackDaniels Sauce, Honig und etwas Wasser.


----------



## hugo haschisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

legger dorsch gibts........


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

So die zweite Schweinerei des Tages nach dem Labskaus heute 
Morgen.
Rinderleber mit Apfelmus 
Kartoffelstampf
Knusprig gebackene Zwiebeln

Ps. Torsk_SH kann leider nicht mehr vorbei kommen mit Brötchen
                  habe Bier getrunken Auto bleibt stehen:q


  Guten Appetit#h


----------



## zanderaal (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Ist doch egal hauptsache es schmeckt:q

Und noch eine Frage Fisch oder Fleisch???
Haben Fische kein Fleisch?#q?oder ist das Gemüse was da um den Gräten wächst.#c

Gruß vom Niederrhein:vik:


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Heute gab es Zanderfilet mit Petersiliensoße und Gurkensalat.
Haben sonst aber Karfreitag auch schon Fleisch gegessen,hoffentlich muß ich dafür nicht irgendwann in der Hölle schmoren.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Liebe Vegetarier jetzt heißt es stark sein
> 
> Zweiter Anstrich! (mop)



So Leute viel braucht man da wohl nicht zu sagen, leider geil!


----------



## Haenger (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

zünftige Brotzeit und zum Nachtisch 'n Stückchen Donauwelle!


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

So jetzt ruf ich die Bullen!:q

kann leider nicht mehr vorbei kommen mit Brötchen
                  habe Bier getrunken Auto bleibt stehen

Guten Appetit|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Schick die Bullen mal her, der Ofen ist noch warm. 
Wäre doch gelacht den Ochsen nicht gar zu bekommen!


----------



## Ossipeter (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

Biber gibts bei mir in Norwegen oder zur Fastenzeit. Der ist vor allem in Nordnorwegen auf den Inseln sehr selten, deswegen.


----------



## phirania (29. März 2013)

*AW: Fisch oder Fleisch?.................*

so,für heute sind bestimmt alle satt....#6#6#6
na denn mal,FROHE OSTERN euch allen..#h#h#h


----------

